# Shotgun Pistol or muzzle loader? ( for gun season )



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

*What would u use?*​
Shotgun825.81%muzzle loader1651.61%pistol722.58%


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

witch would you rather use to hunt with and why?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

because you have mor than one shot.

If you hit a deer wrong on the first shot you can shoot again.

Unlike a muzzeloader.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so shotgun?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

ya sorry


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

pistol all the way.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Considering I have been Hunting with Handguns since 1982 Handguns would be my choice. However even if I had not been Hunting with Handguns for all these years, considering the 3 choices you offered, I'd still pick Handguns.

Larry


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I was raised in IN and even though I now live in KY I still use a shotgun> Though I have yet to need a second shot on any one deer we have no daily limit and I have the back-up if I happen to need one or have multiple opprotunity PLUS I shoot 1 oz. sabot Remington Copper Solids and really like that extra hard punch of that real big projectile. I have shot numerous deer and have yet to have one get out of sight before going down. That 1 oz. slug cuts one big path and has one hell of a shock value. I am looking at a deer rifle (.30-06 or .308) for myself and a .243 for my grandkids but WILL NOT let go of my trusty slug gun :sniper: :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

wish we could use riffles...but thats why i got my muzzy i recon


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

The way black powder rifles shoot these days and their ease of use, using one would be just about akin to shooting a centerfire. Black powder for me.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

To be dead honest 90% of the time I hunt with one of my rifles during Firearms Season. I have them from my Rem 700 in 338 Mag. 45-70 Marlin SS Guide Gun w/ ghost rings, through 7MM Mag, 270, 308, on down to 204 Ruger. Which rifle/caliber (no I don't deer hunt with stuff like the 250 and 204) I take on any particular day depends on the shot situation I anticipate.

When the game is on the line and a big buck is the prize, I prefer my LH Rem 700 SS/laminate in 270 with a 4.5-14 Burris Ballistic Plex scope, over anything else in the safe. This rifle is more deadly on big game than CWD! 

I voted pistol as, although I share Matthew Quigley's opinion of them, I own a couple and enjoy occasionally hunting with them to fill doe tags. 
When I pistol hunt I use a 4" S&W Mountain Gun in 44 Mag w/ factory open sights (I don't like scoped pistols but if you do, more power to ya) and my med/heavy 240 grain hardcast handloads. I hunt pistol like when I bowhunt. I use my bow stands and hold shots to a max of 25 yards...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

How come theres no bow option?

First would be bow, than muzzleloader.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, bareback, I have to agree, I really do prefeer my bow but of the choices I had to go for the shotgun for the reasons I stated earlier :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I think he's asking if we would use one of those weapons in place of a rifle during Firearms Season. I would guess I'm like you guys in that I all ready bowhunt during Firearms Season on my bow tag, in addition to hunting with Rifle with my firearms tag...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I enjoy every weapon out there, but perhaps like others archery is first. It's not hard for me to eliminate the shotgun, but the other two I really like. I guess if you twist my arm I would have to say muzzleloader. My avatar might give that away.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

ive always been real confident in my shotgun, but after shooting the 12 gauge slugs for a few years ive developed a bit of a flinch, so i bought a tc blackdiamond instead, im not real confident about only havin one shot, but i think it will make me concentrate on one good shot


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I voted pistol only because that's what I intend to use most this year (Ruger Super Redhawk in 480 Ruger)


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

longbow


----------

